# Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?



## Flo23456 (18. Januar 2018)

*Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Moin, wurde hier schon bei ein paar pc teilen beraten und hoffe, dass sich auch diesmal was ergibt...
Ich plane ende januar oder anfang februar (je nachdem wies mit der graka situation aussieht zwecks verfügbarkeit :/) nen gaming pc zu bauen. Kenne mich jedoch mit mainboards nicht aus, sprich was da wirklich wichtig ist. 
Drauf verbaut werden soll ein i5 8600k und ne gtx 1080. 
Welches mainboard (ATX) würdet ihr für ca 100-150€ mir empfehlen (falls diese preisklasse da überhaupt sinnvoll ist...)?

Ich plane ein wenig zu übertakten (also nicht viel), optik ist nicht wichtig/zweitrangig


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Ist zwar ca. 3€ über deinem Budget, aber das
ASRock Z370 Extreme4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wird öfters empfohlen.


----------



## Flo23456 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Ja das extreme 4 hatte ich auch schon mal näher angeschaut. Vom preis her auch i.o., auf die paar euro kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Aber was sind da die wichtigen verbesserungen im gegensatz zum as rock pro4?


----------



## Schwarzseher (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Asrock Boards Vergleich: YouTube
Edit:Oder der Test aus dem eigenen Haus YouTube


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Würd auch das Extreme 4 nehmen. Hab das selbst in der Z270 Version und das Ding ist in jeder Hinsicht top.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Sonst hier einmal ein Vergleich der Spezifikationen:
Produktvergleich ASRock Z370 Pro4, ASRock Z370 Extreme4 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Flo23456 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Gut dann wirds wohl das extreme

Sind die soundchips in den mainboards überhaupt gut oder sollte man ne extra soundkarte kaufen? Audio sollte gut sein bin aber da kein audio enthusiast


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*



Flo23456 schrieb:


> Sind die soundchips in den mainboards überhaupt gut oder sollte man ne extra soundkarte kaufen? Audio sollte gut sein bin aber da kein audio enthusiast



Das kommt darauf an, was du anschließen möchtest. Wenns nur ein Headset oder "normaler" Kopfhörer ist, reicht Onboard. Bei hochwertigen, schwer anzutreibenden Kopfhörern sollte man schon was extra nehmen. Schlecht ist Onboard-Sound aber nicht mehr. Und auf dem Extreme4 hast du mit dem Realtek ALC1220 das "Topmodell" der Realtek-Chips.


----------



## munn (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Hallo,
Hoffe ich darf mich kurz einklinken bin auch auf der Suche nach einen Mainboard für i7 8700 k und dabei frage ich mich ebenfalls bezüglich Audio Technisches und zwar:

Vorher sollte ich sagen:
1) Besitze ich einen Steinberg UR 22 LINK; Steinberg UR 22 MK2
2) Einen Denon AVR X1200W    LINK: AVR X 1200 W *darüber läuft das Sound System.*

Beides geht in den PC und mein Mikro und Kopfhörer schließe ich in den Steinberg an. der AVR geht mittels Minihdmi in die Graka des PC`s. 
Spielt die Soundkarte des Mainboard da irgendeine Rolle oder hat diese überhaupt keine arbeit mehr?

Dies kann ja durchaus ein Preis Unterschied machen bei den mainboards. 
Als ich mein Mainboard 2011 kaufte waren diese gefühlt billiger^^ würdet ihr mir ebenfalls zu diesen raten? Anschluss Technisch nach ausen sehen beide identisch aus und 2 Phasen würden noch keine 50 Euro aufpreis rechtfertigen.
die MSI Boards sind günstiger aber die werden nie geraten daher nehme ich an das diese müll sind?^^

danke!


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Welches mainboard für I5 8600k?*

Nein da ist die Sounkarte des Mainboards gar nicht aktiv. Nur wenn du dein Mikro oder Kopfhörer ans Front Panel vom Gehäuse oder an die IO Blende vom Mainboard anschließt.
Der Steinberg arbeitet über USB und hat seine eigenen Wandler eingebaut.
Der Denon hat ebenfalls seine eigenen Wandler und bekommt die Signale über HDMI.
Beides ist digital. Du kannst die Soundkarte im Bios deaktivieren und es funktioniert weiterhin alles.


----------

